# Apbt Fun Show To Benefit The American Cancer Society



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

HOSTED BY: 
CANCER CRUSADERS & 
THE GA APBT ASSOCIATION 
IN MEMORY OF WARREN MARTIN

JUNE 23rd, 2007 
341 COUNTRY CLUB DRIVE / FORSYTH, GA 31029 
REGISTRATION BEGINS AT 9 A.M. 
SHOW TO START PROMPTLY AT 12 P.M.

CLASSES: 
4-6, 6-9, 9-12, 12-18, 18-24, 2-3, 3-5, 5& OVER, MALE AND FEMALE CONFORMATION 
JUDGES CHOICE 
JR.HANDLER 
BEST CONDITIONED 
RESCUE (CLASS IS OPEN TO ALL APBT TYPE RESCUES)

SPECIAL GUEST JUDGE!

WE WILL ALSO BE HOLDING A RAFFLE DONATIONS ARE APPRECIATED

FOOD AND DRINK ON SITE

ALL NON-FOOD VENDORS WELCOME

LET'S PUT CANCER IN THE DOGHOUSE! THIS IS A GREAT OPPORTUNITY TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT OUR DOGS AND A WORTHY CAUSE!

CONTACT: 
SHERRI 678-886-0093 OR 
APRIL 478-757-8044 OR 
[email protected]


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds good! Take pics!


----------

